# Would the 2 cm really make a difference?



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Interesting “wants”. Smaller, maneuverable but aggressive AND parky? Maybe explain what kind of riding you like best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hankweed (Nov 16, 2015)

Scalpelman said:


> Interesting “wants”. Smaller, maneuverable but aggressive AND parky? Maybe explain what kind of riding you like best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel like the Never summer board is too bulky to hit park. i mean i can do jumps boxes nd stuff on my Never summer board but its harder to maneuver when im going slow. I ride all mountain. want to be able to hit park and able to have stable speed to bomb runs and or carve a bit without it being to unstable


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

hankweed said:


> I feel like the Never summer board is too bulky to hit park. i mean i can do jumps boxes nd stuff on my Never summer board but its harder to maneuver when im going slow. I ride all mountain. want to be able to hit park and able to have stable speed to bomb runs and or carve a bit without it being to unstable


Those are practically opposite requirements...


----------



## hankweed (Nov 16, 2015)

Varza said:


> Those are practically opposite requirements...


Great.. lemme make it real simple for you guys. Based off my height, weight, and boot size, what size T Rice board would you recommend the 155 or 157. Thanks


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

hankweed said:


> Great.. lemme make it real simple for you guys.


Let me make it real simple for you;



hankweed said:


> I currently ride the Never Summer PROTO HDX. I want something a little smaller *more maneuverable*, a little *more aggressive *and *parky*. I was looking at the 2018 Travis Rice PRO HP Model.


You want 2 boards, there is no board that meets all 3 criteria. The T rice meets one of those on your list. Buying a new board to meet 1 of 3 priorities doesn't sound like the smartest purchase now, does it?

If you like the general ride and feel of your HDX, why not buy a Type 2? The ripsaw camber makes it more aggressive, arguably without losing out on any maneuverability or park chops.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

hankweed said:


> great.. Lemme make it real simple for you guys. Based off my height, weight, and boot size, what size t rice board would you recommend the 155 or 157. Thanks


.
157...........


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

hankweed said:


> Great.. lemme make it real simple for you guys. Based off my height, weight, and boot size, what size T Rice board would you recommend the 155 or 157. Thanks


155 for more "Parky". 157 or bigger for more "Aggressive".


----------



## hankweed (Nov 16, 2015)

Phedder said:


> hankweed said:
> 
> 
> > Great.. lemme make it real simple for you guys.
> ...


Thanks for the replies everyone. So I LIKED past tense my HDX, I’m
Not sure but does a board loses its stiffness after a while or couple seasons of use? I feel like it’s just a noodle now even though it’s a bigger wider board. The 2cm in length of the 157 and a bit wider waist width (258 compared to 255) will it cause it to be less playful in the park? Or is that just rider ability.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

"Would the 2 cm really make a difference?"

I keep telling my wife: NO! 

She begs to differ...


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

156 Never Summer Ripsaw. That's one has all those traits. It's aggressive, maneuverable, carve trenches when you want it to and be parky if you are strong enough. And its in between 155 and 157!

What is with these 3cm, 2cm questions? Ask your urologist how much an enlargement will cost per cm. A new board will be significantly cheaper... err, I mean, I don't know for sure... but I think I heard so...yeah, that's it, I heard so... :surprise:


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

It's just a twist on the usual 'what board' questions. I think at the heart of the issue, though, is whether 2 cm of vario power grip is equivalent to 2 cm of magnetraction :wink:

The 2 cm would be noticeable if you rode them both in the right conditions to show the difference. If you only ever ride the one then you'll adapt to the way it rides and that'll be it.

I have two Jones Aviators, 158 cm and 160 cm. I owned the 158 for a couple of months before I added the 160. They have noticeably different characters. The 160 is stiffer and holds a better edge at higher speeds. The 158 is my 'go everywhere' board while the 160 is my fresh groomer bomber. Both are rideable for whatever I want to do -- on my most recent trip to the mountains the 160 cm was the only one I rode. Someone heavier and with a bigger foot than me might have the same experience on the 160 that I have on the 158, which is the entire point.

155 vs 157 is personal preference. Some people like longer boards and some shorter. For some people the maneuverability of a shorter board is worth the loss of effective edge and the extra flex that their weight creates while riding it. For others, the increased effective edge of longer boards is worth the decreased nimbleness and decreased flex at lower speeds.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

ctoma said:


> "Would the 2 cm really make a difference?"
> 
> I keep telling my wife: NO!
> 
> She begs to differ...


:wink::laugh2:>


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

essie52 said:


> :wink::laugh2:>


^Expert with certified qualifications...DONE >


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

hankweed said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. So I LIKED past tense my HDX, I’m
> Not sure but does a board loses its stiffness after a while or couple seasons of use? I feel like it’s just a noodle now even though it’s a bigger wider board. The 2cm in length of the 157 and a bit wider waist width (258 compared to 255) will it cause it to be less playful in the park? Or is that just rider ability.


I really don't think a board should lose stiffness after only a couple seasons, especially the newer ones with the carbon stringers and what have you. 

More likely, you just got better/stronger. So the board *feels* softer to you because you're bending it more.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Varza said:


> I really don't think a board should lose stiffness after only a couple seasons, especially the newer ones with the carbon stringers and what have you.
> 
> More likely, you just got better/stronger. So the board *feels* softer to you because you're bending it more.


bleh too easy. they do lose stiffness though.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

jae said:


> bleh too easy. they do lose stiffness though.


Maybe some, but I honestly can't really tell after 3 seasons.

What's too easy? If it is what I think, then my response to it is NSFW :laugh2:


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

When they make a board in multiple sizes the bigger ones usually have stiffer flex, wider waist, larger sidecut radius and some other spec changes. Binding inserts are probably in different spots too so you can’t simply use your typical reference binding spots. So yeah, it’s almost certainly a different board even though it kinda looks the same.


----------

